# "Less than 5pc of new PCs are kept with Vista"



## aircobra19 (20 Dec 2007)

[broken link removed]

Have to admit I'm not using it anymore.


----------



## jmayo (20 Dec 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> Have to admit I'm not using it anymore.



Manufacturers forced mickeysoft to keep shipping XP because buyers were looking for it on the desktops and notebooks.
This is a major case with lots of business users.  
Manufacturers and mickeysoft can con home users all they want but any switched on home user I know is replacing Vista with XP.
Only problem may be accessing drivers for new machines.


----------



## HighFlier (20 Dec 2007)

In photoshop the other day. Lady trying unsuccessfully to print pictures from a memory card. The shop assistant asked her if she had vista on her pc. When the lady said yes the assistant said "that explains it we get this problem regularly".

If you like the look of the vista layout then just buy a Mac with OSX instead and all your problems will be history


----------



## aircobra19 (20 Dec 2007)

Your comment is incomplete and doesn't make sense out of context with the rest of the details.  What shop lets you use Photoshop to print Photos? Usually you just take your memory card out of a camera and stick it in the photo booth. Don't need a computer of anykind. 

The myth of Apple and OS X. OS X isn't immune to problems, look at the Apple support forums and the number of patch and fixes Apple release. OS X maybe better then Vista in its current state, but then its 8yrs old. So it should be decent. It is different look and feel to Vista though. OS X looks nothing like Vista, and doesn't work the same at all so I don't know why you'd make that comparision. 

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/desktop-...tion-windows-and-mac-os-comparison-326200.php

I'm not saying OS X isn't a very good OS. I'm just saying don't believe the hype.


----------



## HighFlier (20 Dec 2007)

To clarify (as people are being picky) : I was in a photo shop. I did not say she was using "photoshop" software.

I did not see the type of media she was using as it was in the machine, could be a media card that she attached to a card writer or even a disc. she said card but maybe she was just using that term.

In any case the point was the shop had previous difficulty getting their print machines to work with media generated through vista.

In relation to the comparison between vista and OSX it is the opinion of many that microsoft used OSX as a template when designing vista as many features are similar.

Also OSX Leopard version is brand new (2 months or so I think)


----------



## aircobra19 (20 Dec 2007)

HighFlier said:


> To clarify (as people are being picky) : I was in a photo shop. I did not say she was using "photoshop" software.
> 
> I did not see the type of media she was using as it was in the machine, could be a media card that she attached to a card writer or even a disc. she said card but maybe she was just using that term.
> 
> ...



I just think its not useful to be so vague about a problem that would potentially effect a lot of people. All we know is there was a problem and they blamed it on Vista, it may have been nothing to do with it, as you don't know the facts. If there is a problem it would be useful to know what it is. Thats all. 

OS X Leopard is still OS X  (Operating System 10 vs OS 9, OS 8). Which was first released in 1999. Leopard is essentially a service pack that you pay for. But with new new features added, otherwise people wouldn't buy it. 

I wouldn't agree with Vista copying Apple either. Apple used *Unix *as a basis/template for OS X. What Vista does (the primary feature) is try to bolt on Unix like security to Windows. It also has a new GUI *Aero *which looks nothing like OS X* Aqua. *Theres other new stuff like DX10 and other GUI enhancements but for me theres nothing mind blowing, that I can't get on XP with a few free addons.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> OS X maybe better then Vista in its current state, but then its 8yrs old. So it should be decent.


Does that mean you think it's OK for _MS _to chuck _Vista _out the door to paying customers even if it's not (assuming it's not)? So much for their _Trustworthy Computing _initiative... 

However I agree that the blame _Vista _"explanation" here doesn't make sense without more detailed info (which is unlikely to be available I suppose).


----------



## aircobra19 (20 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Does that mean you think it's OK for _MS _to chuck _Vista _out the door to paying customers even if it's not (assuming it's not)? So much for their _Trustworthy Computing _initiative... ...



Well I did say...



aircobra19 said:


> ...Have to admit I'm not using it anymore.



Once I turned off the security features, (the irony) and tweaked a few things. It was slow but not bad. Some useful GUI additions. But I found a bug that I couldn't live with. It doesn't move files and folders reliably. At best it leaves behind empty folders. At worst it leaves files/folder in two places. Even if I use a 3rd party application it still has the bug. When you are working with large nested folder trees, this was a show stopper for me. 

My surmation of Vista is I think the security implementation is so flawed no one will use it. Its slow and theres no real major new features that you can't get with decent 3rd party apps on XP. Vista also does too much nannying even on basic features for example copying file/folder types to where it thinks they should go rather than where you tell it. Theres too much fluff added, every thing is more complex for no good reason. 

I think the time was right for a clean sheet design. MS has missed the board. Sheer momentum will eventually establish a user base for Vista. But its more like the diasaster called Windows ME than the success Windows XP was. I think it will push a lot of people to OS X which isn't a bad thing tbh.


----------



## z103 (20 Dec 2007)

> It doesn't move files and folders reliably. At best it leaves behind empty folders.



That's the digital rights management crap.
I'm going to hang onto XP for as long as possible.


----------



## aircobra19 (20 Dec 2007)

leghorn said:


> That's the digital rights management crap.
> I'm going to hang onto XP for as long as possible.



I suspect you're right and theres a bug in it somewhere. I can only spend a finite amount of time looking for a solution so I've moved on, (or backwards depending on your view point) to XP. 

I'll say one thing for OS X and Apple, at least they "try" to make things simple for the users. MS seem to take the most complicated route to every solution. Its a certain mindset that I don't understand at all. After many years in IT I don't have the patience for Vista.


----------



## sfag (21 Dec 2007)

I've experience two friends vista pc's from dell and I have to say in terms of usefull ness its a step backwards. They are incredibile slow despite having the dell recommended 1gb of memory. 
MS office (old version) wouldn't work and avi's wouldn't play even after the codec were installed. In fact you get directed to MS site to buy codecs that were free before. 

Worst of all by far is the sheer slowness of it. Takes about 8 minutes to boot and that was pout of the box.


----------



## michaelm (21 Dec 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> After many years in IT I don't have the patience for Vista.


Ditto.  XP Pro + SP2 is far preferable, although I personally like Ubuntu (I stick to Debian based distros), and I really don't like OS X.  Vixta might interest those who want the look of Vista but Linux underneath (It's based on Fedora8).


----------



## michaelm (21 Dec 2007)

sfag said:


> . . avi's wouldn't play even after the codec were installed. In fact you get directed to MS site to buy codecs that were free before.


Maybe try FFDShow for free codecs or VLC (IMHO, the best standalone media player, and it's free).


----------



## aircobra19 (21 Dec 2007)

sfag said:


> I've experience two friends vista pc's from dell and I have to say in terms of usefull ness its a step backwards. They are incredibile slow despite having the dell recommended 1gb of memory.
> MS office (old version) wouldn't work and avi's wouldn't play even after the codec were installed. In fact you get directed to MS site to buy codecs that were free before.
> 
> Worst of all by far is the sheer slowness of it. Takes about 8 minutes to boot and that was pout of the box.



You can tweak it, and I think it really needs 2GB and a fast CPU and GPU. But its amazing how snappy XP is when you switch back on the same hardware.


----------



## Technologist (21 Dec 2007)

There's a story in the Register.

Vista estimated 48,167 days and 23 hours just to create one CD.


----------



## aircobra19 (21 Dec 2007)

Technologist said:


> There's a story in the Register.
> 
> Vista estimated 48,167 days and 23 hours just to create one CD.



Must have been a faster PC than I have...


----------



## Technologist (22 Dec 2007)

When Vista becomes the only OS available from MS, having XP on your PC could be a great selling point in the second-hand market.


----------



## stir crazy (22 Dec 2007)

I read somewhere that its possible to choose Linux with a laptop from Dell these days yet cant find anything about that on dell.ie.   Anyone know how thats done ? Can you choose to get Linux on all the standard models ?

If I could get Linux which is supposed to be free then I'd simply use my old Win XP licence to install XP legally on  a new laptop and hope to save a lot of money that way.
I just had a look at Dells website and in the options Dell actually make you pay more to dump Vista and choose XP  than to stick with the default Vista which seems odd. Aww shucks It's not a rip off but its sharp practice in my opinion.


----------



## c00lcarl (23 Dec 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> I suspect you're right and theres a bug in it somewhere. I can only spend a finite amount of time looking for a solution so I've moved on... I don't have the patience for Vista.


 
MS have recently released Vistas 1st service pack so a person might want to try that before reverting to XP, personally I prefer XP - although I was talking to a Lotus Notes consultant recently who has purchased an apple macbook laptop and he says once you move over to mac you wont return to windows

Carl


----------

